# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Të zinjtë - ndarja poezi 2010

## shigjeta

*Të zinjtë*

Të zinjtë

Njerëz vetëquhen

Në borë të bardhë

shkelin

Kohëve të ftohta

E të bardhët

Bardh të veshur

Ecin moteve

në pranverë

Për ta arritur

një verë

Pasi të ikin

Gjakpirësit

Të zinjtë

----------

